# Cabinet grade plywood in North-Central AR?



## Dryfly (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello all,
I new to the forum and really like the way you have welcomed me. So inviting 

I live in North Central Arkansas, right on the MO line, and smack-dab in the middle. 2 hrs from Springfield, MO. I'm looking for some 3/4" cabinet grade plywood as well as some 1/4" qtr sawn white oak plwd. For a kitchen cabinet project. Does anyone on the forum live in this region and have any idea where I might be able to buy some? I moved here a few years ago and don't know where I would find it. The stock at the big box home centers isn't even close to what I want.

Thanks, in advance for the help.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Denis:
I live in Lakeview, Ar. just past the Bull Shoals Dam going to Mt. Home. You can go to my home and look up my info on my page, and also take a look at my woodshop. We are practically neighbors (some 15-18 miles apart). I don't know of any place around here where you can get cabinet-grade ply w/o ordering it. I have a couple of places I get my ply. One is Hogans Woods in Little Rock. If you buy $300 worth of materials (woods) from them, they will deliver it free to your door. Nothing in Mt. Home that I know of, unless you try some cabinet shops. I haven't used cabinet-grade, but I get oak, BBply, and other woods from around the area. I have 2-3 places to order hardwoods, also. Drop me a PM and I"ll give you some information on woods if you need it. Glad you made it to Ljs. A good source for imformation on woodworking… See ya, neighbor…!!!!!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

See about deliver from Liberty Hardwoods in Kansas City MO. Their retail division is Metro Hardwoods in Independence, MO.

http://www.metrohardwoodsinc.com/

Good price, good quality and great service form Jeff. They delivered a load of stuff to Salina Kansas, ~180 miles from them for 40 bucks but I think they deliver in this area (Crestwood Cabinets). Basically Liberty Hardwoods is a large wholesaler - so you cannot pick through the boards - just order and get it. Metro Hardwoods is more service oriented, and is now starting to offer classes in their store in Independence, MO. WHen I got my delivery (From MEtro hardwoods) it was on a Liberty Hardwoods truck, so they might Piggyback stuff to you.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hogan is a very good supplier. They know thier stuff.
Bill


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

You might also give UTC Hardwoods in Springfield, MO a call.

Welcome to Lumberjocks from NW Arkyland.


----------

